# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  41 фестиваль песни в Кракове, посв. памяти В. Высoцкого и др. исполнения

## Lampada

41-ый фестиваль песни в Кракове, посвященный памяти Владимира Высoцкого (2005 год) 
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_PvLApuEbE  - Таганка 
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODsC2oxCfGI 
4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJwElAVD24c  - Про Кука 
5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZcDivmB6dw 
6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb6hrfvxVUM  - Тот, кто раньше с нею был 
7. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1M7MpNiRaY 
8. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBBjtUuFl-8  - Сентиментальный боксёр 
9. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-NLXL2uWx8 
10. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B9wk-d-TtA  - Жираф 
11. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3iDYajm0yI 
12. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qxHjDoF5lw - Она была в Париже 
13. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoxI5F8N0gc 
14. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm72tkNJveQ - Ноль семь 
15. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVwXQdVytVo 
16. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUa5NBXLwmU  - Милицейский протокол 
17. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN4CT9bu1z8 
18. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEmdVXpCVtY  Охота на волков  
19. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIGtZahTeKY 
20. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcykCIqs_GE  - Кони привередливые 
21. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkVAj3VtI_M

----------


## Lampada

bartek kalinowski wysocki - YouTube

----------

